# oyster reef



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I am repairing my seawall from damage during Isaac and have been looking into building a living shoreline instead of a new seawall. Its on the west side of Perdido bay between soldiers and palmetto creeks. Anybody here got any experience with or knowlege of this kinda stuff?


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/northwest/ecosys/section/living_shorelines.htm

contacts at bottom of the page.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I am not discouraging you from doing this, it sounds like a great idea. Just be careful with creating the living shoreline, because if you are successful and you want to change that shorline back to something else in the future, the DEP might step in and forbid you from disrupting the living shorline you created.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

yep. especially if you use saltmarsh grasses along the shoreline it will become a wetland and all the regulatory restrictions go with it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would use the normall sea wall "rip raff" or limestone rock.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

???


----------



## bendc (Jun 20, 2012)

I work for a consulting firm in southwest Florida that specializes in coastal engineering and would just like to say that if done correctly you should be able to install some type of living shoreline without having to worry about it getting out of control. I'm not that familiar with Perdido Bay but if you are in an exposed "high wave energy" area and want to prevent shoreline change you will most likely have to install some type of armored shoreline. There are a lot of different kinds of geotextiles that can be installed that provide a "natural" looking shoreline that can also provide the benefits of a living shoreline. I would just warn you that doing something like this is not always going to be the cheapest option. 

If you are interested PM me and I can put you in contact with one of our engineers that can answer more questions.


----------

